# Litespeed Tuscany fork question



## andym (Oct 4, 2005)

I bought a used 2005 Tuscany from a friend. He said when he bought it Litespeed recommended a fork with 41mm rake. What are others running on this frame? It handles just a touch twitchy to me so I've thought about changing to a 43mm rake fork. Any thoughts?


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Increasing the rake will speed up the steering which you do not want. Try and find a fork with a higher axle to crown height which would slacken your head tube and make your ride more stable.


----------



## ti bones (Feb 24, 2007)

I am using the stock fork that came on my 2005 Tuscany, and according to the Litespeed site my 55cm frame came with a fork that has a rake of 40mm. The handling seems good to me.
http://www.litespeed.com/bikes/2005/2005geometry.aspx?b=tuscany

Tom


----------

